
I have no idea what I'm doing (2011) - gk1
https://blog.pieratt.com/post/5450242474/my-job-pt1-i-have-no-idea-what-im-doing
======
JaneKCall
Part of becoming an older adult is realizing that nobody knows what they are
doing. It wasn't until I understood that did I feel free to start taking
risks/trying new things, particularly in the context of work.

